# trying my luck while it snow..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

went to try my luck today on a stretch of a river.. thought i would just rry and see how long i can last outside of my van.. i made it for about 2 hours.. not a freakin bite.. oh well.. better luck next time..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't know but the snow is/was comming down pretty good 
here for awhile.Iam thinking about going fishing for bit sometime 
after 8 tonight!Think i have a good shot for some action with
water temps in low 40's and 4 in of snow on the ground?LOL!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

like i said on here or somewhere before, if i only have a bivvy.. i'll be on the bank awhole lot more.. 
its not going to stop me from trying my darnest to catch some biggies soon tho..lol..i'm on a streak here.. plus i got bad news on the homefront, i rather be spending my time on the bank than just sobbing my days away.. 
life goes on afterall..


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

I tried after the snow quit in Fairfield, and couldn't buy a bite from carp. Did well on 'eyes and one nice samllmouth. AK, I hope your bad news gets better, soon.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok.. what's going on at the homefront AK? You have me worried....


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Gonna be in the 50's on Sunday.....might go give it a shot....


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Well,...don't look like iam going out tonight  I cant get anybody
to take me ........The roads ain't that bad!

Maybe tomarrow night after the football!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well Greg, if ya lived closer to freakin COLUMBUS..i'd head out with ya for sure.
Man sure wish we got 4" of snow down here, i'd be out in the morning fishing for sure!..gotta love the snow fishing experience for big carp.

Ak, sorry to hear you got bad news, hope all is well?
Also good luck on your snow carp this season....i'll be out there too after mine again.













Happy Thanksgiving to all,
Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Living close to Columbus wouldn't be a bad thing!I would be
alot closer to some FINE carp waters,that i could take advantage
of!  I would say the BEST carp fishing with in OH,with the exception
of Lake Erie,is in the Central part of the state!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I couldnt agree with ya more, but thats because i live in Central Ohio..lol.
There are some very good waters still untapped ....in other parts of the state though..hehehe.

If ya moved down this way man, i'd be happy to drag your butt out carping all the time...with 4 days off a week i get plenty of time to fish and my little carp truck will carry a lot of gear...come on down!!
Once AK moves away in the near future, someones going to have to go feed his fishy friends around here...might as well be you.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

where the hell is Ak going???


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, not 100% sure, but i do remember AK saying he might move out of Ohio in 2006..which i dont blame him, if in the next few years im able to move up in my company and relocate to Tenn. i will.

I could apply for a job right now through my company, but its in Wierton, W. Va. and i would love to be that close to the river, cheaper living(still make $60k a year)...but who the hell wants to live in W. Va....?...not me!!

Anyway, just saying as i dont fish his spots..unless i meet up with him, someones going to have to take over for him or his "pets" will starve to death here in C-town..lol.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i have been toying with the idea of moving.. we will see how that pans out tho.. everything is kind of on hold right now.. 
if the wind dies down here around sunrise, i may go out for a few hours..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

went out for about 3.5 hours.. not a bite or a nibble..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't give up AK. They were most likely full of thanksgiving dinner. They forcast says it warming up Monday and Tuesday, so it looks like you'll be on fish soon.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i never give up..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hell if i can get a day free i'll be out catching....just so behind with so much stuff ive been putting off all summer...lmao...time to play catch up now.

Yep looks like a warm spell for begining of next week.....too bad it wont last long.


Scott


----------

